
Stroom helps large organisations understand their systems - johnwards
https://www.gchq.gov.uk/news-article/stroom-helps-large-organisations-understand-their-systems
======
johnwards
And on github [https://github.com/gchq/stroom](https://github.com/gchq/stroom)

